# Travel size soap packaging



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

So the whole reason I got into soaping - was to provide a “better soap” to our Airbnb guests when they stay in our unit.  My sister has 2 Airbnb’s, and my brother has 3 - so I could provide theirs as well. 

I was having trouble determining a size and appropriate packaging. Too small and they would need more. Too large - a lot of waste. Additionally - I couldn’t come up with packing that allowed my branding to be displayed while still showing the soap. 
Mathis is what I landed on - for now - as I typically modify and have several iterations before a final result is achieved. 

I don’t normally like to use plastic in my packaging - but given its size and the need for it to be perceived as “new” and not reused (something I wouldn’t do) I decided on shrink wrap. We offer recycling to hopefully they don’t put plastic in regular garbage - can’t control that aspect of our first. 

So here is what I’ve got and I’m pretty happy with it. It is a half bar which should satisfy our longer staying guests (2.5 ounces). It allows they to visually see the product and waste is reduced.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 6, 2019)

A thought...Clean the World is an organization (there is even a location in Orlando) that takes the leftover soaps from hotels, salts it out and remakes it into new soap for distribution throughout the world. They used to accept donations from the handmade community, but no more. Having an Airbnb, you might qualify to give your bits that have been left behind to them. I wish I could still send my fuglies and scent losers there.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 6, 2019)

Have you thought about the biodegradable shrink wrap or plastic wrap?


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

dibbles said:


> A thought...Clean the World is an organization (there is even a location in Orlando) that takes the leftover soaps from hotels, salts it out and remakes it into new soap for distribution throughout the world. They used to accept donations from the handmade community, but no more. Having an Airbnb, you might qualify to give your bits that have been left behind to them. I wish I could still send my fuglies and scent losers there.


I love that idea!  I will check in to that. Thank you!!



LilyJo said:


> Have you thought about the biodegradable shrink wrap or plastic wrap?


I hadn’t!  But I like it.  Heading to search for it now. Thank you!



dibbles said:


> A thought...Clean the World is an organization (there is even a location in Orlando) that takes the leftover soaps from hotels, salts it out and remakes it into new soap for distribution throughout the world. They used to accept donations from the handmade community, but no more. Having an Airbnb, you might qualify to give your bits that have been left behind to them. I wish I could still send my fuglies and scent losers there.


Who new that their world headquarters are located right here in Orlando - makes sense given the sheer number of hotels here. They do have a program for Bed and Breakfasts!  It costs $60 a year but that it well worth it in my opinion. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2019)

My SIL has asked me if I can provide her soaps for their AirBnB when they get it ready.  But I don't think that's ever going to happen.  By the time it is ready, I believe they are going to move into it.   But I did give her a sample of a guest size goatsmilk soap that I thought she might like for the purpose.  

You labels are quite attractive.


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

earlene said:


> My SIL has asked me if I can provide her soaps for their AirBnB when they get it ready.  But I don't think that's ever going to happen.  By the time it is ready, I believe they are going to move into it.   But I did give her a sample of a guest size goatsmilk soap that I thought she might like for the purpose.
> 
> You labels are quite attractive.


We had an unused 2d floor space over the garage that we used. It was a lot of work to build out since it needed a kitchen, bathroom, insulation, everything. But it is so worth is. If we were to rent it as an apartment we could get maybe $1200 a month. But as an Airbnb we make anywhere from $3500 to $4000 a month. It doesn’t hurt that we are in a large vacation market (Orlando) and we are on a lake with a pool.  I would guess we are on the high end of Airbnb’s. My sister makes about $2000 a month in Maine and I have no idea what my brother makes in Washington DC. 

Any way that I can make our space more personal and upscale is a win in my book. Personal soaps are step one. Next step is liquid soap for the kitchen as well as hand lotion. I already use our own laundry soap for the dirty linens.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 6, 2019)

In your situation, I'd put a label on the soap that says something like - "Handmade by Owner - please take as our gift to you!" in the hopes that they will take it home. Maybe put them in a glassine envelope, so they can wrap it in something to put it in their luggage. I got mine at a local restaurant supply store.

In your place, I'd take the used soaps left by guests and make confetti soap, and donate that to a food bank or give out at Christmas. I can't imagine any cooties surviving being plopped in the new soap batter. 

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/15...ngSMsQumAjopNjNer1snH9mU7MHAlCnhoC8tMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> In your situation, I'd put a label on the soap that says something like - "Handmade by Owner - please take as our gift to you!"


I greet all guests and let them know that’s it’s handmade and available to take home. I also have a “menu” for guests to shop if they are so inclined. I’ve had requests for a soap making class which I may offer in the future if my soap studio ever gets completed. Airbnb offers “experiences” where you can offer your services for an additional fee.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 6, 2019)

@dixiedragon I can appreciate your idea of confetti soap, but it is still used soap - cooties or not. I would want to know that so I could have the choice to use it or not. I would choose not. I wouldn’t donate it either.


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, I'm with dibbles.  I don't mind using my own used soap, or even Hubby's used soap to re-batch into new soap for only us to use, but why bother?  I already have plenty of already brand-new unused soap, why would I need to use used soap for confetti?

As for people taking the soap with them.  Some people do and some people don't.  I will take it if it fits into my travel soap carrier, but if I don't like the soap, I won't take it with me at all.  I used to collect all the hotel/motel soaps and make my own laundry soap with it when running out (another story already told many times), but there are some hotel/motel soaps I won't even use for that purpose.  I may use them in a pinch in the motel, but leave them behind as rejects.  If anyone wants to re-use them, fine, let them.  But, yuck!

For the most part, I only use my own soap when I travel, even when staying in a luxury hotel.  If they provide what seems to be a luxury soap, I will try it, however.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 6, 2019)

I guess to my mind it's used in the same way something recycled is used. So it wouldn't bug me.


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2019)

Okay, you may think that using someone else's soap in a re-batch is fine, and that's okay.  But think on this:

Until very recently we also thought that accepted forms of sterilization of surgical instruments were sufficient to prevent the spread of disease in subsequent surgical patients.  A monkey has been thrown into the works by findings that they are not sufficient to prevent the spread of some brain diseases that are spread by certain proteins that stick to the instruments.  

So if the sterilization of surgical instruments used in brain surgery have come into question, how can we be sure how safe  using soap a total stranger has used is going to be?  I'd just as soon not recycle someone else's waste.  I don't mind recycling my own waste, but not something that has touched someone else's body parts.  IMO, that's just too close for comfort.

Reference (one of many, but I include only this one because it has links to several others):  https://alzgerm.org/news/reports-indicate-brain-surgeons-risk-transmitted-alzheimers-disease/


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

I wouldn’t make confetti soap with used bars of soap. I’m sure it’s fine - but I’ll go the route of donating to Clean the World as was suggested above. I’ve got enough scraps and failed batches to use in confetti soap if needed.


----------



## maya (Mar 6, 2019)

I use the biodegrable soap packaging and it works well, HTH.


----------



## Hils67 (Mar 6, 2019)

maya said:


> I use the biodegrable soap packaging and it works well, HTH.


I’ve been trying to find biodegradable transparent shrink wrap...but not sure it exists? The only thing I can find is cellulose wrap, which is a bit crunchy.  Would love to know what biodegradable wrap is available in the UK.


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

Hils67 said:


> I’ve been trying to find biodegradable transparent shrink wrap...but not sure it exists? The only thing I can find is cellulose wrap, which is a bit crunchy.  Would love to know what biodegradable wrap is available in the UK.


I believe you’d be looking for Polyolefin (POF film).  That’s what I found anyway when I looked today.


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 6, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I believe you’d be looking for Polyolefin (POF film).  That’s what I found anyway when I looked today.


Or not!  I was looking for someone in England that sold it and this is what I found. So maybe shrink wrap cannot be biodegradable after all and it’s just another marketing ploy!  Fooled again!!

https://www.kempner.co.uk/shrink-wrap-plastic-film/biodegradable-shrink-plastic-films/


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2019)

POF is degradable, but not bio-degradable.

But this claims to be biodegradable because it is made of cornstarch:

https://www.packworld.com/article/m...sives-coatings-inks/biodegradable-shrink-film


----------



## Dawni (Mar 7, 2019)

I stayed at a small boutique hotel that lets you choose your toiletries after check in before taking you to your room. They give you a cloth lined basket at the counter.

They had a small room with shelves and rows of guest sized soap, shampoo bars, conditioner bars, lotion bars.. And bamboo toothbrushes. At that time they hadn't figured out a zero waste alternative to toothpaste yet.

I liked the experience. That room smelled great and everything was handmade with several variants so you get to choose scents for all of them, and not take what you don't need. None of it was wrapped, and they were displayed Lush style kinda but everything in white.

I'm sure it cut down slightly on cost, cut down on trash, and saved them a bit of time not needing to wrap anything. 

That being said, I think your packaging works, and is really nice


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I stayed at a small boutique hotel that lets you choose your toiletries after check in before taking you to your room. They give you a cloth lined basket at the counter.
> 
> They had a small room with shelves and rows of guest sized soap, shampoo bars, conditioner bars, lotion bars.. And bamboo toothbrushes. At that time they hadn't figured out a zero waste alternative to toothpaste yet.
> 
> ...


I love that idea!  I may borrow it for my Airbnb. How great would it be for them to choose their own toiletries?


----------



## Dawni (Mar 7, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I love that idea!  I may borrow it for my Airbnb. How great would it be for them to choose their own toiletries?


Right? I was thinking at that time, that if I ever do open up a hotel, which will never happen, that's what I'd do haha. 

Not sure about most men, but we ladies absolutely loved the experience. They had samples out that you can take n sniff to decide which ones you want and it took me and another lady there forever to check out each one haha


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 7, 2019)

I’ve found that men are pretty particular about their frangrance. Maybe my audience is a bit skewed toward gay but even still - we men tend to have preferences as well. I’ve found the universal sweet spot is citrus and tropical fragrances as they tend to play well with all audiences.  I’ve found that many women don’t like florals which is fine with me!


----------



## Dawni (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm one who doesn't like florals! I make soap with a blend with geranium EO for my mother and always wrinkle my nose when I use it lol

Most men I've met are more particular with the fragrance they use after they bathe, like my SO and my teenager, not during haha but I have met some who are choosy with bath product scents, my dad being one of them.

What I wasn't sure is that process of "shopping" for your hotel stuff. I had both my dad and my teenage son with me that time and both couldn't be bothered, would much rather see the room, and left the choosing to me. The other lady's husband was the same lol

Oh I've been meaning to ask, which one are you in the pic? Left or right? Hehe


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I'm one who doesn't like florals! I make soap with a blend with geranium EO for my mother and always wrinkle my nose when I use it lol
> 
> Most men I've met are more particular with the fragrance they use after they bathe, like my SO and my teenager, not during haha but I have met some who are choosy with bath product scents, my dad being one of them.
> 
> ...


I’m the one on the left. My husband is the handsome one!


----------



## Dawni (Mar 7, 2019)

Eh? You're both handsome... You just may be partial to facial hair, like me lols

You look great together


----------



## Misschief (Mar 7, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I’m the one on the left. My husband is the handsome one!


You're both handsome! So there!

And I, too, have noticed that some men (certainly not all) are very particular about fragrance if they're given a choice. I know that my husband is and I have a number of male customers who take forever to make their choices. I'm often surprised by their choices, too. The more popular fragrances, I find, are the ones I would consider his 'n hers, neither masculine or feminine. 

As for floral, I have a few customers, mainly older women, who adore the florals. I'm not one of them.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Mar 16, 2019)

Misschief said:


> You're both handsome! So there!



I agree!


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 16, 2019)

laurahatt214 said:


> I agree!


Ha!  Thanks!  Maybe a visit to the optometrist is in order!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 16, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I guess to my mind it's used in the same way something recycled is used. So it wouldn't bug me.



isn't that exactly what the said Clean the world does?


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 16, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> isn't that exactly what the said Clean the world does?


According to their website they grind up and sanitize all soap and test for all known pathogens and viruses.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 16, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> According to their website they grind up and sanitize all soap and test for all known pathogens and viruses.



well good cuz I thought that was really gross but...…………………….with all that testing you'd think it would just be cheaper to send new soap?


----------



## Primrose (Mar 16, 2019)

See maybe it's the different thought process amongst Australians, but I am finding more and more Airbnbs that have a full size handmade soap bar in the bathrooms for people to reuse. I use it without the heebie geebies. It's soap, it's naturally self cleaning. Less packaging, less waste.


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 17, 2019)

I charge $75 cleaning fee...I am only guessing - but I would imagine our guest would question why they weren’t given a full bar (regardless of size) given our somewhat steep fees.


----------



## Sanctuary (Mar 24, 2019)

I believe National Shrinkwrap.com sells  Polyolefin.  https://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/  I purchased my system from them and they are just fabulous to work with!


----------

